# Lake Annecy



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

We are thinking of travelling to Lake Annecy in September and October. Is this too late in the year and also can anyone suggest perhaps another
area of France which would be more suitable for the weather.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

Most campsites around the lake close mid Sept (Camping Le Belvédère near the Town of Annecy is open till early October though), so if you went in Seotember the tourists would certainly be gone!

We've stayed around the lake and it certainly is very attractive as is the town of Annecy - so excellent for a few days.

We prefer out of season touring - off to Corsica this September.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Worzel

I would think it's a good time to go, as it will be a lot less crowded and you will be able to enjoy the town far more, and the surrounding walks and/or cycle rides, without being jostled and having to queue for everything.

The weather should be OK in September, but like anywhere it's not very predictable. It might be getting a bit nippy by the middle of October, but not unpleasantly cold.

Lovely area   

But . . . we've never been in October, and the weather could change for the worse quite suddenly and dramatically in the mountains late in the season. :?: 

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Being farther south than England the weather will be better, we were in Annency in June, very nice plenty of camping, wild and otherwise

Loddy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We are going to the Alsace and Annecy during September - may see you on the road!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*

Will be setting off for Annecy later today

Annecy can be nice in the Summer, very hot at the moment. However, even in summer the weather can turn.

Annecy is very dull and grey the rest of the year and I would avoid it if you are looking for an indian Summer.

What about lower Provence or staying on the Med at Camping de Mures on the beach for €15 a night inc hook-up?

Trev


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

timndelia said:


> Most campsites around the lake close mid Sept (Camping Le Belvédère near the Town of Annecy is open till early October though), so if you went in Seotember the tourists would certainly be gone!
> 
> We've stayed around the lake and it certainly is very attractive as is the town of Annecy - so excellent for a few days.
> 
> We prefer out of season touring - off to Corsica this September.


We stayed on this site in September 2007, just before it closed for the winter. The snack bar was shut. Friendly and helpful lady warden. Very clean heated shower /toilet block (as long as people remember to shut the door). Steep walk into the old town along unlit path - take a torch. Good municipal site and I would use it again.

The weather was bright, sunny and warm by day, chilly at night.

SD


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed on the aire at Annecy in late December one year and it was lovely. The weather was sunny, crisp and clear, there were plenty of spaces on the aire, not many tourists about and it was really peaceful.

So long as the weather is bright and not overcast, drizzly and miserable, Annecy is a lovely place to stay whatever time of year.

Hope you enjoy it.

Catz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> Being farther south than England the weather will be better, we were in Annency in June, very nice plenty of camping, wild and otherwise
> 
> Loddy


Yep we went there on Loddys recommendation. Only problem was we turned up on the 14th July which (we didnt know) was Bastile Day, a national holiday. It was packed but great fun. There are a couple of Aires (which were packed when we were there) but there is also quite a few good wild spots. Also about 20 miles or so over the hills is Lac du Bourget which IMHO is even nicer than Annecy, loads of places to wildcamp and a few campsites and Aires. It is on our list of places to visit again but I wouldnt go in July again!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Stayed Annecy last Sept. Lovely, nice weather although a little misty some mornings and a little cool in evening but pleasant. Good Municipal site at Duingt: Les Champs Fleuris. Friendly warden, Catherine but may be closed by the time you get there (not helpful I know but my book is in the van in storage). There is a small, family run site close by if Municpal closed (can't remember name - book in van etc!). Adjacent to excellent cycling track into Annecy (runs all way up west side of lake).
Villeneuve les Avignon was beautiful in early October stayed at L'lle des Papes, had the site to ourselves. Brill. V-les Av smashing little old town with good market on Thursdays.
Californie Plage, Vias Plage used to stay open till end Oct but I think it closes a little earlier now. Good value, hedged pitches overlooking sea and small beach. Beautiful smelling hedges. Great little patisserie in V P.
Bourg d'Oisans (just up the road out of Grenoble) excellent weather Oct. Cheap Municipal in nearby Allemond, or Camping le Grande Calme with excellent meals from helfpul owners who have small hotel across the road. Free aire at top of Alpe d'Huez - views worth the 21 hairpin bends, again place to ourselves plus half a dozen MH's.
Enjoy! Great time to go.
Sal


----------

